# Candles



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is my PVC candle prop. It is a very simple project and best of all low cost.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job on the candles Chris, they look great !


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks awesome Chris. Man, you are a busy dude. Great podcast btw, the Mitchell's were great. I have to stop being so ADD and get off the computer and JUST DO IT. Thanks for the tut.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I did the same thing only I use the tubes that the sugar free kool aid comes in instead of the pvc. I got my voltives from walgreens 6 for $5.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Fan-damn-tastic!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

They really look great, Chris - I like how the "wax" buildup on the top ledge makes them look that much more realistic.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Wow that looks so easy and great, I'll have to figure out how to add some to my haunt this year. 

Also great podcast! Keep it up!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great looking candles! Very nice how-to.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That was really nicely done Chris. Great tut and the candles look awesome. I can't wait to make mine for my witch's lair. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I use and sell hot glue, and this has to be one of my favorite effects since the idea has come out.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Have to make me some they look great!


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

And you didn't enter those into the $20 challenge, why?


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, so easy and yet so realistic, thank you for the how-to.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

oneshot said:


> And you didn't enter those into the $20 challenge, why?


I thought the same thing until I saw that he entered his tree instead.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the how-to. I've been want to make some of these for awhile, but was sure how. I'd like to place about twenty on the fireplace hearth. Safer than lighting twenty some candles.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

You should be able to get 25 out of one 10 foot piece of pvc.


----------

